# Important FC 2009 Hotel News - DoubleTree Sold Out



## frysco (Apr 9, 2008)

The demand for rooms at our convention hotel for FC2009 has been
unprecedented this year. Not only unprecedented for FC but for the
Doubletree as well. They have never had an event of our size sell out as
quick. Our 8 suites sold out in under 10 minutes and the Exec level floors
in a shade over 10 hours. The bulk of the other rooms in the hotel went in
under 72 hours, and we actually determined that we'd sold out for sure
Monday afternoon. There is no chance of an expansion of our block at the
DoubleTree because, quite simply, there are no more rooms to be had.

For folks that did not get what they want, our deepest regrets. Our hotel
staff is doing their best to help as many people as possible.

To answer the frequently asked questions that we've been getting:

*Q:* When will I be notified if I have a Suite/Exec room/Fursuit floor
room/Party floor room?
*A:* Our hotel liaison staff are working on room allocations now. We'll notify
people who requested Suites first, then Exec level rooms, and then work down
towards Fursuit and Party floor rooms. Please be patient
- we will be contacting you.

*Q:* Is there a waiting list for Suites and/or Exec level rooms?
*A:* We already have large numbers of people on the waiting lists for these
rooms, and are not taking any more names for these - sorry.

*Q:* Will you have a waiting list for regular rooms at the hotel?
*A:* We're sorry, but we are unable to offer a waiting list for regular rooms.
If we eventually have enough cancellation to allow us to re-open the block
at the Doubletree we will do so and announce it beforehand.

*Q:* Will you have an overflow hotel?
*A:* We are presently negotiating with another hotel for rooms at a
'convention' rate. We are hoping to get this available as quickly as
possible, and will announce when this is available and what rates we can
offer.

*Q:* I was able to book some rooms at the con rate and another at full rate,
will you be able to convert them to the con rate.
*A:* The hotel will let us do that for some rooms, but they will eventually
cut us off form any more requests. We will contact you in email regarding
those issues as we get them solved.


----------



## sage_mines (Apr 9, 2008)

Well, ain't that convenient.


----------

